# Hydro fert question?



## Mutt (Jan 23, 2006)

I read somewhere that it is best to use distilled water with Hydro fert. This is because the Hydro fert has everything the plant needs in it and will reduce the risks of PH imbalances. Is this true? I like to double check information.


----------



## Weeddog (Jan 24, 2006)

yes, distilled or RO (reverse osmosis) water will make your ph levels run more stable.  regular tap water has stuff in it that could hender your plants nutrient uptake.  you dont want chlorine either.  a RO water system is a very good investment.  keeps you from lugging around gallons of water.


----------



## The haze one (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow, good to know that one thanks Weeddog. My ph levels are all over the place. I have a R/O system so im going to start useing that water.


----------

